

Game tree search on parallel systems (1993) [pdf] - poindontcare
http://www.lrr.in.tum.de/~gerndt/home/Teaching/EfficientHPCProgramming/gametreeparallel.pdf

======
geedy
Not considered here: parallel Monte Carlo methods. Monte Carlo methods tend to
play Game of the Amazons well, and I think they lend themselves better to
parallel search than methods such as Alpha-Beta and related/improved
algorithms like NegaScout.

